# Oldies. August 2019



## cda (Aug 15, 2018)

So those that have been around for awhile

Any originals that were there and going back???   :


https://whatupintown.com/x/woodstock-50th-anniversary/

https://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/the-museum/woodstock50anniversary


----------



## RJJ (Aug 16, 2018)

Been There done that! Much wilder in those days!


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2018)

RJJ said:


> Been There done that! Much wilder in those days!




Were you a wood stocker attender??


----------

